# Rear axle replacement



## OldNESJunkie (Oct 13, 2017)

At the dealership this morning. Brought it in last Friday for a popping noise from the rear. Brought her back today to get the rear axle replaced. Anyone else have or hear if this on a 2017 LT?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

OldNESJunkie said:


> At the dealership this morning. Brought it in last Friday for a popping noise from the rear. Brought her back today to get the rear axle replaced. Anyone else have or hear if this on a 2017 LT?


I would think if a Popping noise was heard on my 2014 CRUZE that replacing the rear trailing arm would have helped, it didn't. My replacement trailing arm went from national backorder to delivery overnight. In the end re torquing the suspension was the answer! 
View attachment 266705
View attachment 266705


----------

